# Boyd's B is upside down Genuine porcelain lined lid help please?boy



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 14, 2014)

Boyd's Genuine porcelain lined lid. The " B " in Boyd's appears to be upside down and backwards Please Help! How did this happen? [attachment=boyds1.jpg][attachment=boyds2.jpg] [attachment=boyds3.jpg]


----------



## dygger60 (Aug 14, 2014)

Interesting lid to be sure.   LOL  NOW I gotta go check mine.    David


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 14, 2014)

Let me Know if the one you have, has the upside down B please.


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 14, 2014)

Help please! Can anyone give me any information about this.


----------



## botlguy (Aug 15, 2014)

No big deal really Bert. All such items require an engraver to cut a mold in metal working in reverse. Humans make mistakes, the engraver cut the "B" straight instead of reverse. If this was done by a punch they turned the punch 180 degrees. Happens a lot. Your discovery shows you're paying attention.


----------



## botlguy (Aug 15, 2014)

No big deal really Bert. All such items require an engraver to cut a mold in metal working in reverse. Humans make mistakes, the engraver cut the "B" straight instead of reverse. If this was done by a punch they turned the punch 180 degrees. Happens a lot. Your discovery shows you're paying attention.


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 15, 2014)

Thank you for the compliment and more so for the information!


----------

